# Problème de son sur un ipod classique



## Abcd0123 (11 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

Je possède un ipod classique 120 go de 2008. J'ai un petit problème depuis ce matin au niveau du son : Je n'ai plus de son du côté gauche, pourtant, le casque fonctionne très bien. Par ailleurs, si j'utilise un câble jack mâle-mâle pour connecter l'ipod sur un ordinateur et que je lance une musique, j'ai bien les deux voies qui fonctionnent. De plus avec un autre casque qui possède une impédance plus faible que celui que j'utilise habituellement, j'ai constaté que j'entends un tout petit peu de la voie gauche. 

A votre avis ça peut se régler ce genre de problème où je dois changer d'appareil ?

Merci


----------

